# Eclipse und Latex



## Flokati (21. Mai 2007)

Ich suche ein Plugin für Eclipse, um mit Latex zu arbeiten.
Dazu habe ich zwei Alternativen gefunden: Texlipse und Etex.

Welches ist besser? Oder gibts vielleicht noch ein ganz anderes Plugin, das mir jemand empfehlen kann?


----------



## padde479 (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich kenne nur das Plugin _TeXlipse_, welches ich aber nicht gerade so berauschend finde. Das andere Plugin klingt aber laut Beschreibung recht vielversprechend. Ich persönlich würde Dir aber einen speziellen LaTeX-Editor empfehlen. Wenn Du unter Windows arbeitetst, kuckt Dir mal TeXnicCenter an. Ist ein sehr guter Editor, der auch Projekte unterstützt, diverse Vorlagen mitbringt usw.

Wenn Du unter Linux arbeitest und den KDE-Desktop hast, würde ich Dir Kile empfehlen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach der beste LaTeX-Editor, der derzeit auf dem Markt zu haben ist. Obendrein ist er noch kostenlos. Mit dem kann man richtig komfortabel seine LaTeX-Dokumente erstellen.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## Flokati (24. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe mir jetzt mal Etex angeschaut, aber es nicht mal hinbekommen, einen Text zu kompilieren!   
Ich denke, ich werde deinen Rat befolgen, und mir mal das TecnixCenter ansehen!


----------

